# ---



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

-


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Did I miss something?


Just a stupid & not funny "joke".


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ju get eet? Zere ees no joke!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ju get eet? Zere ees no joke!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

sonnl said:


> .


`


----------

